# Mike and Pat's Kitchen Remodel



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*"Before" Pics*

Here are a few pictures of our kitchen layout before demo started. Hopefully, the changes and updates we make will provide a Tuscany look, which is what SWMBO is asking for.

These pics give an over view looking from left to right. Not a big kitchen, but not cramped either.














































Work has already started. More pics coming soon.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *"Before" Pics*
> 
> Here are a few pictures of our kitchen layout before demo started. Hopefully, the changes and updates we make will provide a Tuscany look, which is what SWMBO is asking for.
> 
> ...


Mike,
Good Luck with the new cabinets.

Keep us posted.
Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*The Plan*

The time has finally come to remodel our kitchen. I have been building a few cabinets for other people but now it is our turn.

We bought this house in the summer of 1987. It was four years old. But now it is paid for, the kids have flown the coop, and we can finally redo the kitchen. My wife has an idea of what she wants so that is the way it will be. 

After a lot of research and head scratchin', here are a few of the basic things that will be incorporated.


Knotty Alder for the face frames, doors and drawer fronts
Doors and drawer fronts to be outsourced - most likely Evans Custom Cabinet Doors, Brenham, Tx
5/8 inch drawer boxes with dovetail joints in front, dado back.
3/4 inch prefinished birch plywood for the upper cabinets (top, bottom, sides, shelves) w/ 1/2 inch prefinished backs.
Blum soft close door hinges
General Finishes Colonial Maple gel stain w/ Van ******************** glaze added
Final finish to be determined later
New rectangular sink to replace dual existing 90 deg basin sink
Custom utensil drawer
Dual pull out trash bin receptacles
Full extension soft close drawer slides
New diagonal corner cabinets with lazy Susan in each upper cabinet corner (two)
New cabinet above refrigerator (lots of storage)
New countertop (Silstone)

I don't have actual CAD drawings to go by other than plans for the corner cabinets drawn by MobilePaul. I do have sketches on graph paper that will work just fine. All I need is the idea and the measurements of the wall and cabinet size.

If all goes well, my workflow should go something like this.


Remove upper cabs. I have already found a new home for them. My son in laws mom & dad are coming to pick them up. He will be putting them in his shop.
Run new electrical as needed - an electrician will be doing this; not me.
Build face frames, stain and put a coat or two of finish on them. My wife is doing that.
Build cabinet carcases and attach face frames with pocket screws. No screws will be visible.
Install diagonal corner cabinets first and work out from there.
Apply glaze and final clear finish.
Install microwave in it's new location and plug it in!!!
Install new vent hood over stove.

After the upper cabs are complete and installed, we will turn our attention to the lower ones.
Hope to have everything done in time for Thanksgiving dinner! At least that is the plan.
Stay tuned. Lots of pics to follow.
Mike


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Demo Time!*

Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.

The cabinets were installed with screws so it was a simple matter of removing the screws and taking the cabinets down. We did remove the doors, then put them back on after they were on the floor. Regardless of what you might see on the TV DIY shows, no cabinets were damaged in this demo! 

We now have a clean slate. a bit holey, but clean all the same. I plan to patch the holes above the stove.

Love these cabinet jacks. I got the idea from this article.

























Sometimes, I just need to get out of her way!  She is anxious to get this job complete.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...


nice work thats one way to use a bar clamp.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...


I remember that you built new cabinets in your shop, will some of these make their way to the shop too?

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...





> I remember that you built new cabinets in your shop, will some of these make their way to the shop too?
> 
> Work Safely and have Fun. - Len.
> 
> - GrandpaLen


No sir. I have run out of room. :-( My son-in-law's mom and dad are coming to pick them up tomorrow…for their shop/craft room.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely. The cabinet jack is gr8!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The old cabinets were picked up yesterday. We should make good progress this coming week building face frames, carcasses, rerouting some electrical and patching the drywall.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Demo Time!*
> 
> Phase 1 of the demo is complete. We will replace the uppers, put everything back in service, then replace the lower cabinets.
> 
> ...


Love the cabinet jacks. Wonderful creative idea.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Building the Upper Cabinets*

We have been building the upper cabinets. Two more to go. The face frames are knotty alder stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. After a couple of coats of clear finish they received a glaze application. General Finishes Van ******************** Brown did the trick. Then it was several more coats of Parks Pro Finishes Clear Satin. I lightly sanded between coats. I really like the way they turned out.

The carcases are 3/4 inch prefinished birch with 1/2 inch backs. Each side is dadoed top and bottom with a rabbit along the back of each one. That makes for a nice, square box and once it is glued, screwed and stapled, it is rock solid. The face frames were attached to the boxes using pocket hole construction and glue.





































Had to do a little drywall repair and relocate the electrical for the vent hood.









Got the 2×4's attached to the wall. I shot a line using a laser. Just about ready to go.









Lots of shelf pin holes for these guys (39 inches tall).









Test fit


















Lazy Susan's rear. 



























Everything is falling into place.


















Stick around. There is more to come.
Mike


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Building the Upper Cabinets*
> 
> We have been building the upper cabinets. Two more to go. The face frames are knotty alder stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. After a couple of coats of clear finish they received a glaze application. General Finishes Van ******************** Brown did the trick. Then it was several more coats of Parks Pro Finishes Clear Satin. I lightly sanded between coats. I really like the way they turned out.
> 
> ...


looking up good work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Building the Upper Cabinets*
> 
> We have been building the upper cabinets. Two more to go. The face frames are knotty alder stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. After a couple of coats of clear finish they received a glaze application. General Finishes Van ******************** Brown did the trick. Then it was several more coats of Parks Pro Finishes Clear Satin. I lightly sanded between coats. I really like the way they turned out.
> 
> ...


Nice work Mike.


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Building the Upper Cabinets*
> 
> We have been building the upper cabinets. Two more to go. The face frames are knotty alder stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. After a couple of coats of clear finish they received a glaze application. General Finishes Van ******************** Brown did the trick. Then it was several more coats of Parks Pro Finishes Clear Satin. I lightly sanded between coats. I really like the way they turned out.
> 
> ...


Very good Mike.

My nephew was in the midst of building his when he got struck with shingles. He had been operating under the assumption that you had to be old to get shingles, now he either knows better or is older than his chronological age.

Get the vaccination!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Building the Upper Cabinets*
> 
> We have been building the upper cabinets. Two more to go. The face frames are knotty alder stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. After a couple of coats of clear finish they received a glaze application. General Finishes Van ******************** Brown did the trick. Then it was several more coats of Parks Pro Finishes Clear Satin. I lightly sanded between coats. I really like the way they turned out.
> 
> ...


Lotsa pieces n parts that'll turn into some super nice cabinets.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Installing the upper Cabinets*

Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.

Getting old and having bad knees can make this work unpleasant at times. Fortunately, my helper still has plenty of get up and go! Plus it's her kitchen afterall!

These pics brings this project up to date. Next week I will start on the base cabinets. More pics to come in the near future.
Mike

The installer is here!








Did I mention how much I like those cabinet jacks? They work great!









Right side is done.









And the left side.


















First things first. Gottat get the Tony Chachere's Seasoning in the cabinet first!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


Looks great so far.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


Gratification and motivation, all in a days work.

Coming together quite nicely, Mike.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


looking great mike!!!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The shelves are being reloaded. Doesn't look like anything has been accomplished, but it has. I had to trim the edge banding on all of the shelves. My wife was busy emptying the boxes and putting everything in place.

This afternoon, I made some spacers for the vent hood, and just finished installing it. It passed the smoke test! 

I made the 7/64th's filler strip and got it stained. Hopefully, I can get some finish on it and install it tomorrow.

We started clearing out the two bottom corner cabinets between the refrigerator and stove. Those will be the first two to get replaced. That way, The rest of the kitchen can remain functional a little longer. 

More to come later.
Mike


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


I spent some time today building a slender cabinet that fits at the end of the upper cabinets on the right side. My wife had seen one at the big box store and took pictures of it. I had included that in the original layout so there was room.

Basically, this cabinet looks like the end of the other cabinets with a decorative end panel. But the panel will be hinged. When opened, it will revel a shallow storage area for keys, pill bottles or whatever you can put in there. It is only 3 1/2 inches deep.

As soon as she gets the cabinet stained, I will spray the finish, install the back, and attach it to the other cabinet.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


The upper cabinets are at near full capacity. 


















Looks like we will be ordering doors this coming Friday.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


The upper doors have been ordered.

And I finished the medicine cabinet/key locker and got it mounted in it's place. Looks nice from my point of view.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


That is lookin so good.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Installing the upper Cabinets*
> 
> Not bad for a lazy Sunday afternoon's work. We have installed everything I have assembled. I will have to make a 1/8th - 3/16 inch filler strip to fit where the cabinet clamps are. I held off building the cabinet for above the refrigerator. I need some good measurements…and probably a thin filler strip also. Dang crooked walls.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Things are coming along nicely.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Lower Cabinets Demo*

We were fortunate that the lower cabinets were easy to remove. A handful of screws later, and they were out. We saved the sink demo for last so it could be used until the very end.

The old cabinets now have a new place to call home. Actually, they are in two new locations. A couple of the cabinets and counter top went to our nephew for his garage. The others went to our son in law's mom's house for her craft room. We were pleased that they could be used and kept out of the landfill.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Lower Cabinets Demo*
> 
> We were fortunate that the lower cabinets were easy to remove. A handful of screws later, and they were out. We saved the sink demo for last so it could be used until the very end.
> 
> The old cabinets now have a new place to call home. Actually, they are in two new locations. A couple of the cabinets and counter top went to our nephew for his garage. The others went to our son in law's mom's house for her craft room. We were pleased that they could be used and kept out of the landfill.


nice work.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Lower Cabinet Construction and Installation*

With the old cabinets gone, it was time to build the new ones. Our plan includes ladder frames to help make leveling the cabinets easier. Also, the cabinet sides are cut 31 inches long which allows 6 sides per sheet of plywood.



















We had a little help shopping for the vinyl toe kick.  Gotta love those grandkids.





































Then it was time to build some boxes and set them in place. Everything turned out as planned.

This cabinet has four small drawers and a dual trash can pull out. The old can is history!









Two more assembled and set in place.









Next up was the big sink base for the new 33 inch wide sink.




































Add in a pair of diagonal corner cabinets and our construction phase is complete. The drawer slides are 28 inches long allowing bigger drawers for each corner.


















How many of you have your very own cabinet person?  Love that girl!




































All cabinets have been leveled, screwed to each other and anchored to the wall. The upper doors will be ready tomorrow. Yipee! I will turn in the order for the drawer fronts while we are there.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Lower Cabinet Construction and Installation*
> 
> With the old cabinets gone, it was time to build the new ones. Our plan includes ladder frames to help make leveling the cabinets easier. Also, the cabinet sides are cut 31 inches long which allows 6 sides per sheet of plywood.
> 
> ...


nice work.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Lower Cabinet Construction and Installation*
> 
> With the old cabinets gone, it was time to build the new ones. Our plan includes ladder frames to help make leveling the cabinets easier. Also, the cabinet sides are cut 31 inches long which allows 6 sides per sheet of plywood.
> 
> ...


It is a lot of work, but you're doing great!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Lower Cabinet Construction and Installation*
> 
> With the old cabinets gone, it was time to build the new ones. Our plan includes ladder frames to help make leveling the cabinets easier. Also, the cabinet sides are cut 31 inches long which allows 6 sides per sheet of plywood.
> 
> ...


Coming together very nicely.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Lower Cabinet Construction and Installation*
> 
> With the old cabinets gone, it was time to build the new ones. Our plan includes ladder frames to help make leveling the cabinets easier. Also, the cabinet sides are cut 31 inches long which allows 6 sides per sheet of plywood.
> 
> ...


My helper will be celebrating her 70th birthday in a few months so she doesn't climb around inside the projects much anymore, but is still a willing 3rd hand on occasion, bless her heart. A couple of my grandkids and my 6 yr. old great-grandson have come to love the smell of fresh cut lumber in the morning, so I have help just a phone call away.

Your cabinets are looking beautiful and the new amenities for kitchen cabinets are wonderful. 
Projects that put a smile on your partner's face are always rewarding. "Happy Wife, Happy Life."

Best Regards. - Len
Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Drawer Construction*

We have had rain for several days as the remnants of the hurricane that hit the Baja has drifted over Texas and onto our heads! So I couldn't go to the lumber yard. Instead, I went through my lumber rack and dug up all of the maple I could find and a few pieces of poplar.

I managed to mill enough for the six top drawers. These drawers have 4 inch sides so there were a few pieces that got glued together and then milled.










The drawer fronts have half blind dovetails. The rear of each drawer has a simple dado the back piece fits into.
The bottom of the smaller drawers have a 1/4 inch groove for the bottom to fit. The wider drawers have a 1/2 inch groove for the bottoms.




























To cut the dado for each side, I used an exact width dado jig and a 1/2 inch flush trim bit in my router.


















I used a Porter Cable Dovetail Jig to cut the half blind dovetails.




































Note that I cut the drawer bottom groove so it is hidden from outside view.










When I assemble the drawers, the back piece will have the bottom ripped off at the groove so it fits in from the top and then the bottom can be slid in from the rear. Attach it with nails or screws and it can be removed if it gets damaged.

The weather finally cleared and I now have the remaining stock to mill for the remaining doors.
More to come.


----------



## BenhamDesign (Jul 6, 2014)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Drawer Construction*
> 
> We have had rain for several days as the remnants of the hurricane that hit the Baja has drifted over Texas and onto our heads! So I couldn't go to the lumber yard. Instead, I went through my lumber rack and dug up all of the maple I could find and a few pieces of poplar.
> 
> ...


It is amazing what usable lumber one can find in their scrap wood pile. I should look through mine.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Drawer Construction*
> 
> We have had rain for several days as the remnants of the hurricane that hit the Baja has drifted over Texas and onto our heads! So I couldn't go to the lumber yard. Instead, I went through my lumber rack and dug up all of the maple I could find and a few pieces of poplar.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see drawers built like a tank. I bought some inexpensive kitchen base cabinets for my shop, and the last of four drawer bottoms fell out today … along with some contents that I had forgotten were there.

Sort of a bad-news/good-news situation.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Drawer Construction*
> 
> We have had rain for several days as the remnants of the hurricane that hit the Baja has drifted over Texas and onto our heads! So I couldn't go to the lumber yard. Instead, I went through my lumber rack and dug up all of the maple I could find and a few pieces of poplar.
> 
> ...


YIPPEEE! That is the one we were looking for! Why is it the last one is always at the bottom of the pile?









Twenty one drawers complete. A little sanding and they will be ready for the spray booth.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Doors and drawer finished at last*

I have been slacking with updates. Here are some pics of the doors and drawer fronts. I ordered them from Evans Cabinet and Door in Brenham, Tx. They are some nice folks to deal with. Prices are competitive and the work is great.




























Last of the hardware installed.









My sweetie had a special request for the utensil drawer. She showed me a pic on the internet and said "I want one like this in my kitchen".










I said OK. 
Here is my version of it. It turned out nice. I am really happy with the results.









And with the drawer closed… 









I hired a contractor to install the crown molding. Those angles would eat me up so I had someone else do it. And they did good. Really good.





































The Silestone counter top has been ordered and scheduled for installation. Pics coming soon.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Doors and drawer finished at last*
> 
> I have been slacking with updates. Here are some pics of the doors and drawer fronts. I ordered them from Evans Cabinet and Door in Brenham, Tx. They are some nice folks to deal with. Prices are competitive and the work is great.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Your kitchen is really turning out fabulous! Can't wait to see it finished and posted on the project page.

L/W


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Doors and drawer finished at last*
> 
> I have been slacking with updates. Here are some pics of the doors and drawer fronts. I ordered them from Evans Cabinet and Door in Brenham, Tx. They are some nice folks to deal with. Prices are competitive and the work is great.
> 
> ...


They are beautiful.

You and your "sweetie" should be very proud of your efforts.

Work Safely and have fun. - Len


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Doors and drawer finished at last*
> 
> I have been slacking with updates. Here are some pics of the doors and drawer fronts. I ordered them from Evans Cabinet and Door in Brenham, Tx. They are some nice folks to deal with. Prices are competitive and the work is great.
> 
> ...


Beautifully done. Wow!!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

*Counter Tops at last*

It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.

Sure happy. Now all that is left is to install the brick backsplash and we will be through.

Out with the old!









Ready, set, go.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Oh so very nice. "Lookin gooooood!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Mike,

Your kitchen is really looking great!

L/W


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing Mike. Really nice build/s


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Looking really nice Mike. Your boss must be extremely happy. Once you get the backsplash up, you can come north to my house and work for my boss. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


great looking kitchen.congrats!!!


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Very nice!
Is that Knotty Alder or Pine?
Love the color.
Rick


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...





> Very nice!
> Is that Knotty Alder or Pine?
> Love the color.
> Rick
> ...


Rick, the face frames, doors and drawer fronts are Knotty Alder.


----------



## SierraRick (Sep 2, 2014)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...





> Very nice!
> Is that Knotty Alder or Pine?
> Love the color.
> Rick
> ...


You did a beautiful job on the finish.

Something we have been doing at work is filling the open knots with a black epoxy for longevity of the wood.

Enjoy your new kitchen,just in time for the holidays.
Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...


Very nice Mike! Can't wait to see the finished product!!
Mike


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

MT_Stringer said:


> *Counter Tops at last*
> 
> It seemed like forever, but the counter tops have been installed and the plumbing is complete.
> 
> ...





> Very nice Mike! Can t wait to see the finished product!!
> Mike
> 
> - moke


Thanks Mike. I guess I should have finished my story. Instead, I made a post on the "Projects" page.
Here are the final pics.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/108347

We are enjoying the heck out of it.
Thanks.


----------

